# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Help andere jongeren bij het omgaan met kanker!

## DeEik

*Zet kanker ook jouw wereld op zijn kop?*
Help andere jongeren bij het omgaan met kanker in hun omgeving en vul de korte vragenlijst in! 

Als iemand in je omgeving kanker krijgt, dan kan dat behoorlijk heftig zijn. Inloophuis de Eik vind het belangrijk dat alle jongeren de ondersteuning krijgen die ze willen bij het omgaan met kanker in hun omgeving. Daarom doen wij een onderzoek naar de behoeften en wensen van jongeren in de leeftijd van 11 t/m 17 jaar, die in hun directe omgeving te maken hebben (gehad) met kanker. 

Ben jij tussen de 11 en 17 jaar en heb jij in jouw directe omgeving te maken (gehad) met kanker? Doe dan mee, zodat wij en andere inloophuizen weten wat jou en andere jongeren kan helpen bij het omgaan met kanker in de directe omgeving! 

Behoor jij niet tot de doelgroep, maar ken jij wel iemand die dat doet? Geef onze vragenlijst door, zodat wij zoveel mogelijk jongeren kunnen bereiken.
*
Jouw mening telt! vul hier de vragenlijst in http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/wereldopzijnkop
Alvast bedankt!*

De vragenlijst is anoniem. De uitkomsten uit dit onderzoek zullen worden gedeeld met alle inloophuizen in Nederland.
Dit is een onderzoek in opdracht van inloophuis de Eik, een plek voor mensen met kanker en hun naasten.
http://www.inloophuis-de-eik.nl http://www.facebook.com/JongerengroepDeEik

----------


## Leontien

Ik zal je link doorgeven.

----------


## DeEik

> Ik zal je link doorgeven.


Dank je wel Leontien! Hoe meer jongeren we kunnen bereiken, hoe beter we weten wat ze zou kunnen helpen en wat ze willen bij het omgaan met kanker in hun omgeving.

----------

